# Visit to Rip's Place... And the answer is ???



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha. Left ya hangin' 

So, is Rip coming home?

YES!

He is being delivered next Sunday to his new Forever Home


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool!!! And that was not very nice to leave us hanging!! A little funny, but not nice !LOL


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great news!!! YAHOOOOO


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, hurray! I'm so happy for Rip and for your family! He looks a little like my rescue baby (who also has thin coat right now, but it is looking MUCH better after a good grooming and a few weeks of quality food!). I can't wait to hear about your adventures together.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I can't believe how tall he is. You are an angel for giving him a forever home. I'm sure he and Gilmour will be great friends.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! He looks like a cutie. Thanks for rgiving him a forever home. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY!! He is so cute!! Im so glad hes going home with you!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations... that's wonderful news. With some good food and perhaps some fish oil, that coat will be in top shape before you know it. WHOOPEEEE !!! Thanks so much for rescuing him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new boy. He is adorable. Kind of reminds me of my foster right now with the coat. His is in pretty bad condition too. glad that things went so well for you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on adding Rip to your pack. I'll bet you were proud of young Gilmour being on his best behavior


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you know how jealous I am that you got to spend the day with a pack of goldens?

Congratulations to you, Gilmour, and Rip. 

I'm know things have been good with just Gilmour, but I'm also sure that it's gonna be mighty sweet to have a multi-golden house oce again.

Will Rip get to keep his name?....I like it. Being a golden, it is probably a fitting name


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !! Thanks for the pictures as well.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

G-Man just never ceases to impress me when it comes to his manners. Well, except for that jumping up thing 

Oh, and I've learned I have to watch him if he's inside someone Else's house!

You see, at home he is allowed on the Coffee Table. I know that sounds weird LOL But, because of my back I can't get down on the floor to groom, so I decided to let the big, wooden coffee table double as a grooming table. I can pull it up to the couch, let him hop up, and he can get a nice brushing while we watch TV.

Only problem is he thinks that's ok everywhere LOL They have a wooden coffee table much like mine, and when we went inside that's the first place he headed for LOL



Finn's Fan said:


> Congratulations on adding Rip to your pack. I'll bet you were proud of young Gilmour being on his best behavior


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, he responds to it so I am not changing it. I don't want to stress him through a name change.



Sucker For Gold said:


> Do you know how jealous I am that you got to spend the day with a pack of goldens?
> 
> Congratulations to you, Gilmour, and Rip.
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm up for suggestions on suppliments to help his fur get back to normal. I'll be moving him over to Castor & Pollux UltraMix slowly (he's on a Duck and Potato formula right now). I'll be picking up a bag of adult this week to have it ready.

Gilmour is almost 8 months now, so it's time to transition him from Puppy to Adult as well, so this is good timing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like their meeting went very well. 
I like his name too, glad he'll be keeping it. 
I just showed my niece the pictures of Rip. She's excited that he's found such a loving home to go to, since her Mommy could not adopt him.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great news! Lucky Rip. He is going to be so happy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Rip looks like he'll do just great once he is on quality food and/or supplementation and perhaps some positive based training to build his confidence 

I use ShowStopper as a coat supplement and do like the results - it is a powder that is added to my dogs food. I also supplement with some of the other products by the same vendor (Canine Complete, Digest-All and Kelp); they seem to be a good and reliable supplement source. I am hesitant about using oils directly (fish oil etc) since I am unsure I would be able to tell when they go rancid ....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He looks so sweet. I love the coffee table story about Gilmour. Danny is like that with the ottoman.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations !! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Short video of Rip, Gilmour & Gang.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgK6...user/LarrysNetTube&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

loved the video.... at the beginning your husband? sounds like the actor on roseanne..... thought it was a professional dubbing of the video. looked like golden heaven there.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nuttin*

Nuttin

How did I miss this!
Congrats to you and GILMOUR - he is one mighty handsome GOlden Retriever.
So Happy for GILMOUR and YOU!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to hear the stories, I hope it is smooth sailing!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations! He sure is a cutie.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That was me, actually LOL



mainegirl said:


> loved the video.... at the beginning your husband? sounds like the actor on roseanne..... thought it was a professional dubbing of the video. looked like golden heaven there.
> beth, moose and angel


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks ..............



Karen519 said:


> Nuttin
> 
> How did I miss this!
> Congrats to you and GILMOUR - he is one mighty handsome GOlden Retriever.
> So Happy for GILMOUR and YOU!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!

As for his coat, his actually looks very similar to my Toby's before we put him on thyroid meds and increased his fish oils. We also added coconut oil for overall health as recommended by an acupuncture vet we use for Barkley. About 2 weeks after starting these things his coat thickened and softened dramatically. Toby wasn't used to this new coat of his over the course of this summer either! 
I'm sure after settling in your house and getting a good diet and supplementation Rip's coat will be softer and thicker. It looks like he's got the same waves and curls my Toby has too!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My first Golden, Rusty, was a wavy coat as well. When he was wet it looked like he was half-way through getting a Perm with all the circles he had LOL


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Gilmour, and Rip! Just went back and read the story. You're so wonderful to rescue this boy!! He'll be so happy with you, Gilmour, and the kitty! Remember, we want to see lots and lots of pictures of them together!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome news! I can't wait to see more photos and videos of Gilmour and Rip as they become fast friends. 
Rip has a very similar coat that Duke had when we first got him... thin, shedding, and coarse... so very coarse. I'm sure you'll see a huge change in him in a few months.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you do anything in particular to help it?

I'm slowly going to move him to Gilmours diet, which is Castor & Pollux UltraMix, with Yogurt, Cottage Cheese and Raw Meat at various meals as a topping.

It has served G-Man well.

He will be coming with a rather extensive care kit. Bed, leash, collar, tags, and a 15 pound bag of Van Patterns Duck & Potato, as well as some canned.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I hurried the shedding along with lots of brushing and I give him something called Multi Oil which has different types of oils in it such as flax, sunflower, salmon and others that I can't remember. I'd brush 2 or 3 times a day until I filled 3 pinbrushes with hair each time which took all of 5 minutes. By the 2nd or 3rd time that day, the brush would only have filled up once and then I'd quit until the next day.

From what you describe, I think you know what you're doing... good food, lots of attention... he'll be a new man before you know it


----------

